# Hail Storm!!!



## Ken N Tx (Apr 12, 2016)

We had a hail storm come through yesterday!! Thankfully no major damage!!

.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 12, 2016)

Wow, you really got pelted!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome, Spring!  :nightmare:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Welcome, Spring!  :nightmare:




.


----------



## oldman (Apr 14, 2016)

I flew over top of hail storms on a few occasions. Hail storms for a pilot are a risk taking adventure. Balls of hail can cause a jet engine to flame out, which having loss of power is an adventure that I always tried to avoid. I can go back to the 1990's when we were preparing to land in Dallas (DFW) and we were given an update weather report via ACARS stating that heavy thunderstorms, including some hail were being reported in the area around DFW. We were about 20 miles out from the airport and our flight level was around 13,000 ft. At that point, I ignored the ACARS report and called the tower for up to date weather. The ATC had told me that a special weather bulletin had been released regarding the hail factor. One plane that had landed about 10 minutes in front of us reported having their windshield cracked due to hail.

OK, so now I had to make a decision to either chance it and land, go around or divert. We were getting low on fuel and I had no idea how long we would have to hold, so I decided to divert and go to Houston, much to the dismay of some of my passengers. Priority number one for me was always about doing what's the safest. When we landed in Houston, the sun was shining and we only had scattered clouds.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 14, 2016)

That was the smart move, Oldman - congrats on getting everyone down safely. A little inconvenience on their part is a small price to pay for staying alive - they just need to step back a little and realize that. 

I'd be there thanking you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2016)

These pics are from Wylie Texas Northeast of Dallas..They got grapefruit size stones that broke out windows and came through the roofs!!!!
.

.


----------



## oldman (Apr 15, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> That was the smart move, Oldman - congrats on getting everyone down safely. A little inconvenience on their part is a small price to pay for staying alive - they just need to step back a little and realize that.
> 
> I'd be there thanking you.




Phil---People don't see it that way. They don't think safety until the Flight Attendants announce "Brace for impact." How many times have you been on an airplane and while the F/A's were going over the safety features of the plane and also how and where to evacuate in case there was an emergency; that most passengers are either already sleeping, talking to someone, or just not paying attention to what the F/A's are telling them? It is extremely important that passengers know where the closest exit door is located and how to carry out an evacuation. On the plane that I flew, we may have had as many as all but 300 passengers on-board and we are expected to be able to clear the plane of passengers on-board in 90 seconds or less, if an emergency should arise. 

I never ever, ever took chances with bad weather. I never caught hell from my supervisor when I made a decision to divert due to weather. There are three things that can bring a plane down; weather, mechanical failure or pilot error. Having a lapse in judgment can also be considered as pilot error.


----------

